# Birchbox October 2015 Spoilers



## Ashley Losie (Sep 13, 2015)

Sample choice for October according to my subscription addiction!


----------



## Noel Snow (Sep 13, 2015)

I got a sample of the benefit from Ulta a week ago and really love the brush. It's like someone took a large petrified spiky caterpillar and stuck it on the end of a wand. I can get all my top lashes in one stroke with no clumps. The W3ll people is a nice formula if you want a choice between daytime (one coat) and night time (2-3 coats). Also no clumps.  I will probably go with Roller since it's the one everyone has been buzzing about and I still haven't tried it.


----------



## bliss10977 (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm torn between they're real (which I've gotten before and love) and stila.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 14, 2015)

It's been years since I've used Stila so I might want to try it for a change especially since I've tried they're real before.


----------



## smiletorismile (Sep 14, 2015)

I think I'm going to go for the Rollerlash on one account, since I've tried it before and love it, and the Stila on the other account since it's the only one that I've never tried and I'm not a huge fan of They're real or the Well People.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 14, 2015)

I think I'm going to try the Stila (never tried it) and the Roller lash (because I love it).


----------



## littlemissnurse (Sep 14, 2015)

I'll probably go with the Stila. It's the only one of those that I haven't tried yet. I'm hoping for a much better box in October!


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 14, 2015)

I think Birchbox stopped charging tax for new subscriptions (at least for NJ). I just used the "5BOX" code to get the October box at $5 and there was no tax this time.

If you want to subscribe/resubscribe or save on the next box of your current account, you can use this code until 10/9.


----------



## Jennifer Doane (Sep 15, 2015)

The curated box has something to do with breast cancer which I am wicked stoked about as I was diagnosed at 29 and am a 5 year survivor!

https://instagram.com/p/7Ogl3JSdQN/


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Sep 15, 2015)

drowningmermaid said:


> The curated box has something to do with breast cancer which I am wicked stoked about as I was diagnosed at 29 and am a 5 year survivor!
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/7Ogl3JSdQN/


Congrats on the five year mark! May you celebrate many many MANY more 5 year marks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My mom and two of my aunts battled breast cancer. It's an awful disease. And you were diagnosed so young!


----------



## Ashley Losie (Sep 17, 2015)

https://youtu.be/MKB-N7yCiXU

Love what they're doing for breast cancer this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenacate (Sep 17, 2015)

Skipping sample choice this month. I don't love anything so here's hoping I get some other great things, not listed.


----------



## mascara117827 (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm underwhelmed by the guest editor boxes. I'm still unsure if I will pick a mascara or just leave it to chance. I think I'd be fine with any of them, although the Stila has my interest.


----------



## smiletorismile (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm so in love with the power pose box! So I'm definitely hoping to get that on one account! I'm almost thinking I won't pick a sample on my second account because I don't really care which one I'd receive, but I'm worried I'd receive another Well People...that would be my third and I'm not a big fan.


----------



## Queennie (Sep 17, 2015)

The Stila mascara looks interesting!

Those two curated boxes look like just GWP items to me personally, so I am going to have to pass on those.

That candle looks super cute though too! I wanted it the last time, but never got it. The $20 price tag is a little high for me I would say, so maybe I will pass on it again


----------



## Miccarty2 (Sep 17, 2015)

Huh, I'm underwhelmed by the curated boxes too. I think I'm going with the Stila or a Roller Lash, as I haven't tried either. I like Estée Lauder, in theory, up don't need any more face primer or moisturizer or Clinique lipstick.


----------



## laura10801 (Sep 17, 2015)

I love Lorelei's hair in that video.  I'm trying to figure out exactly what she did so I can give it a try.

I'm thinking of starting a second subscription just because I want to try the Stila mascara and the Power Pose box. I wonder if they'll let me do that with a new subscription.


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 18, 2015)

*Inside the Power Pose box*
Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer
Darphin Stimulskin Plus Multi-Corrective Divine Cream
Clinique Moisture Surge Extended Thirst Relief
Estée Lauder Advanced Night Repair Eye Serum Synchronized Complex II
Clinique Chubby Stick Moisturizing Lip Colour Balm

*Inside the Game Face box*
Origins Checks and Balances Frothy Face Wash
Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion+
Estée Lauder Revitalizing Supreme Global Anti-Aging Crème
Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer
Prescriptives False Eyelashes Plush Mascara

*Add Birchbox Plus to your October Birchbox now!*
ban.do 17-month agenda for $18 (a $20 value!)
May 28th 3.49 Watch for $28 (a $39 value!)
May 28th 3.52 Watch for $28 (a $39 value!)
Zero Gravity Mirror iPhone Case 5/5S, 6, 6+ for $24 (a $32 value!)
Bella J Hip Hip Hooray Candle for $20 (a $25 value!)
Birchbox Makeup Brush Set + Bonus Pouch for $26 (a $75 value!)
Pinch Provisions Skinny Minimergency Kit for $20 (a $24 value!)


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 18, 2015)

I want that Stila mascara, but I want the Power Pose box, too. Hmm... I may need to reactivate my second account but I don't want to receive the customer favorites box or another September box. I wish there was a way around.


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 18, 2015)

laura10801 said:


> I love Lorelei's hair in that video.  I'm trying to figure out exactly what she did so I can give it a try.
> 
> I'm thinking of starting a second subscription just because I want to try the Stila mascara and the Power Pose box. I wonder if they'll let me do that with a new subscription.


Lorelei has too much hairspray in the video, not a single strand was moving. I think you can use a wide curling iron (maybe 1.5" barrel size) and then apply a lot of hair spray.

If you start a second account don't forget to use the code 5BOX to get your first box at $5. And also use your original account's referral link to get $5 to shop in that account, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

When you subscribe now you will receive the customer favorites box as your September box and you will be able to do sample choice for October.


----------



## sakura33 (Sep 18, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I want that Stila mascara, but I want the Power Pose box, too. Hmm... I may need to reactivate my second account but I don't want to receive the customer favorites box or another September box. I wish there was a way around.


If you are just doing this to get one of the curated boxes, you can just buy them for $10 as a subscriber. They are usually available for purchase the day to pick your sample choice goes out. I have done this several times. (It says $15 but turns into $10 in your cart). It also ships super fast, like a usual order. You also get points (you can also use points to buy)!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 18, 2015)

I actually want both the curated boxes. I think they're lovely. Decisions Decisions!


----------



## button6004 (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm going for Roller Lash- I really like that mascara.


----------



## cg0112358 (Sep 18, 2015)

sakura33 said:


> If you are just doing this to get one of the curated boxes, you can just buy them for $10 as a subscriber. They are usually available for purchase the day to pick your sample choice goes out. I have done this several times. (It says $15 but turns into $10 in your cart). It also ships super fast, like a usual order. You also get points (you can also use points to buy)!


Wait, what? I want both boxes but don't want a 2nd sub. I can just buy the 2nd when I PYS?


----------



## sakura33 (Sep 18, 2015)

cg0112358 said:


> Wait, what? I want both boxes but don't want a 2nd sub. I can just buy the 2nd when I PYS?


yup!  just do a search for it (sometimes they even have a little clicky on the pick your sample that directs you to it)- if you search on the Birchbox site "customer favorites" which is the Sept currated box, that comes up right now to buy a la carte. Once Sept boxes are over, they should come up.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm going to get the stila and I'm going to buy the power pose box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm in love with the box art this month for standard subs plus I really want to try that stila mascara even though I have enough mascara to last me a couple years...


----------



## cg0112358 (Sep 19, 2015)

sakura33 said:


> yup! just do a search for it (sometimes they even have a little clicky on the pick your sample that directs you to it)- if you search on the Birchbox site "customer favorites" which is the Sept currated box, that comes up right now to buy a la carte. Once Sept boxes are over, they should come up.


Woo hoo! Thank you so much for letting me know, I'll definitely be getting both now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks!!!


----------



## nenner1 (Sep 19, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> When you subscribe now you will receive the customer favorites box as your September box and you will be able to do sample choice for October.


Aww man...I re-activated a third sub now to give me more choices next month and I was oping to get a regular Sept. box.  Wasn't thinking we'd get the CF box.  I already bought it.  Oh well. On the bright side BBJETBLUE100 worked so I guess that makes it worthwhile! 

It sounds crazy and possibly a little obsessive but I'm hoping to get the Roller Lash, They're Real and Stila on each of the my three subs and buy both curated boxes additionally.  I love sample sized mascaras, and have always wanted to try They're Real. The Stila looks promising too.  I currently use Roller Lash and I LOVE it - provides a lot of length and curl.  I got the W3ll People one in a previous box and did not like it.  It is a very thin light formula and just did not provide me with any length or volume.  

Seems like these curated boxes will be in very high demand.  I hope they are indeed available for purchase.  I remember the Nicole Richie one sold out super quick and I expect these will too!


----------



## Shannon Steinkamp (Sep 20, 2015)

I was a little disappointed in my box last month, so I'm really excited for this month. I'm def going for the Power Pose box! It looks great. I've been wanting to try a good eye cream.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 22, 2015)

Just got the BB plus email. I chose the brush set.


----------



## cari12 (Sep 22, 2015)

nenner1 said:


> Aww man...I re-activated a third sub now to give me more choices next month and I was oping to get a regular Sept. box.  Wasn't thinking we'd get the CF box.  I already bought it.  Oh well. On the bright side BBJETBLUE100 worked so I guess that makes it worthwhile!
> 
> It sounds crazy and possibly a little obsessive but I'm hoping to get the Roller Lash, They're Real and Stila on each of the my three subs and buy both curated boxes additionally.  I love sample sized mascaras, and have always wanted to try They're Real. The Stila looks promising too.  I currently use Roller Lash and I LOVE it - provides a lot of length and curl.  I got the W3ll People one in a previous box and did not like it.  It is a very thin light formula and just did not provide me with any length or volume.
> 
> Seems like these curated boxes will be in very high demand.  I hope they are indeed available for purchase.  I remember the Nicole Richie one sold out super quick and I expect these will too!


I have the same plan for my 3 subs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't tried the Stila, but I already have They're Real and Roller Lash (side note: they're real layered over roller lash is awesome!) and like both so I never mind stocking up on the deluxe/travel sizes .


----------



## Jen51 (Sep 22, 2015)

I just sorted through the two big totes full of samples that I have horded.  In there were 23 mascaras.  You would think that would spur me to not order three boxes from Birchbox next month knowing that I have all that mascara and that each box will have another one in it.  You would THINK that would have me skip a month.  But, alas, I admit that I have a problem and tiny samples of makeup sing their siren songs to me. I must have more of them.


----------



## Noel Snow (Sep 23, 2015)

Jen51 said:


> I just sorted through the two big totes full of samples that I have horded.  In there were 23 mascaras.  You would think that would spur me to not order three boxes from Birchbox next month knowing that I have all that mascara and that each box will have another one in it.  You would THINK that would have me skip a month.  But, alas, I admit that I have a problem and tiny samples of makeup sing their siren songs to me. I must have more of them.


And once you open a mascara you only have a few months to use it before you are supposed to toss it. That's why I never mind getting more of them. Meanwhile you can use shadow and blush until you clean the pan so multiples are kind of a waste.


----------



## kgirl42 (Sep 23, 2015)

I reserved the ban.do planner several days ago as a Birchbox Plus item, but never received a confirmation email, and now I see that it's sold out. Does that mean I won't be getting it, or is it typical to not get a confirmation?


----------



## sakura33 (Sep 23, 2015)

kgirl42 said:


> I reserved the ban.do planner several days ago as a Birchbox Plus item, but never received a confirmation email, and now I see that it's sold out. Does that mean I won't be getting it, or is it typical to not get a confirmation?


I would email them to double check, I usually receive a confirmation email a few days after reserving add ons.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 24, 2015)

I reserved the brush set and didn't get a confirmation email, at least not yet. Hopefully it still went through.


----------



## sakura33 (Sep 24, 2015)

what day is the Ace sample choice?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 25, 2015)

sakura33 said:


> what day is the Ace sample choice?


Monday, Sept. 28th


----------



## Jolene Druzella Combs (Sep 25, 2015)

Reija said:


> I reserved the brush set and didn't get a confirmation email, at least not yet. Hopefully it still went through.





kgirl42 said:


> I reserved the ban.do planner several days ago as a Birchbox Plus item, but never received a confirmation email, and now I see that it's sold out. Does that mean I won't be getting it, or is it typical to not get a confirmation?


Last month I reserved two Plus items and it took several days before I got an email confirmation, so you guys should be good!


----------



## Erica Sikma (Sep 27, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Monday, Sept. 28th


were we supposed to get it earlier if we referred 2 or more subscribers? There was something about 2 friends signing up, and I did 3. Crossing fingers I'll actually see the PYS email...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 27, 2015)

That is the early date!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 28, 2015)

I got sample choice on one of my emails already:





They added Eyeko mascara but I didn't see options to pick the curated boxes on my email


----------



## Linda Schroeder (Sep 28, 2015)

I just got the sample choice email.  I picked the Power Pose box for this account.  I will pick from what is left of the mascaras on my non ace account tomorrow!


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 28, 2015)

I picked the Eyeko mascara.

Only Power Pose box is available in the shop: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/power-pose-featured-box


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 28, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I got sample choice on one of my emails already:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have the upgraded box? Upgraded boxes cannot pick curated boxes as their PYS. Maybe this is the reason.


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Sep 28, 2015)

Was planning on going with the W3ll People as I usually favor natural cosmetics, but switched to the Stila last minute and reserved. Fingers crossed it's good!!


----------



## mascara117827 (Sep 28, 2015)

I ended up picking the Stila. I've tried both Benefit mascaras, and I got a large tube of Eyeko mascara recently.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 28, 2015)

So excited for the sample choice.  I picked the Stila mascara.  

Then I bought the available curated box, some Living Proof ($26) and a Mystery sample pack.  Order total with 25% off anniversary code: $27


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 28, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Do you have the upgraded box? Upgraded boxes cannot pick curated boxes as their PYS. Maybe this is the reason.


Yep! That's it!


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 28, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Do you have the upgraded box? Upgraded boxes cannot pick curated boxes as their PYS. Maybe this is the reason.


I didn't realize it worked this way if you have an upgraded box. Good to know! I always wondered why I didn't get that option.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 28, 2015)

I ended up picking the W3ll People mascara because I've never tried their mascara. I'm interested in trying a more of natural mascara and see how it compares.


----------



## emwdz (Sep 28, 2015)

Got the Eyeko, mostly because I was surprised to see it as an option since it wasn't in the spoiler. Plus it's not something I see available at most beauty retailers, so it's not something I'd usually get to try. Anyone have experience with it?


----------



## laura10801 (Sep 29, 2015)

I went with the Stila. Tough choice, but I haven't tried that particular mascara before.  I've tried most of the others.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 29, 2015)

emwdz said:


> Got the Eyeko, mostly because I was surprised to see it as an option since it wasn't in the spoiler. Plus it's not something I see available at most beauty retailers, so it's not something I'd usually get to try. Anyone have experience with it?


I have the Eyeko mascara, got it in one of the boxes but can't remember which one, and I really like it. It makes the lashes full and lasts well without fall out.


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 29, 2015)

Reija said:


> I didn't realize it worked this way if you have an upgraded box. Good to know! I always wondered why I didn't get that option.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hope this is just a glitch in the Beta system and BB fixes it soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aaclever (Sep 30, 2015)

Did anyone make a new account and use the 5offbox code?? Bc my box page finally loaded and it's not the costumer favorite one and it's probably one of the worst boxes I have ever got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what does yours say??


----------



## jenacate (Sep 30, 2015)

Both times I've started a new account the first boxes were horrible.


----------



## Erica Sikma (Oct 1, 2015)

The spoiler page has the new box on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No products yet though.


----------



## Jennifer Doane (Oct 1, 2015)

CoonhoundBetty said:


> The spoiler page has the new box on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No products yet though.


I am missing it. Could someone post or send me a link?


----------



## Ashley Losie (Oct 1, 2015)

drowningmermaid said:


> I am missing it. Could someone post or send me a link?


https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/10?select=19284


----------



## Jennifer Doane (Oct 1, 2015)

papillonsandhockey said:


> https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/10?select=19284


Thank you! Nothing for me yet either. Tomorrow?


----------



## laura10801 (Oct 1, 2015)

drowningmermaid said:


> Thank you! Nothing for me yet either. Tomorrow?


Ditto for me.  Pretty pink box, but no spoiler.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Oct 1, 2015)

I chose the Stila mascara for my PYS. I hope a get a good box this month. The last few boxes have been terrible for me and I haven't cancelled just because of the awesome rewards system.


----------



## linda37027 (Oct 1, 2015)

I picked the game face box and it is showing on my page with the cheat.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Oct 1, 2015)

littlemissnurse said:


> I chose the Stila mascara for my PYS. I hope a get a good box this month. The last few boxes have been terrible for me and I haven't cancelled just because of the awesome rewards system.


I missed my email so who knows what mascara I'll get. I don't really care as long as it's not Benefit's They're Real. I've gotten quite a few samples of it in the past and I'm not all that impressed with it to be honest. Right now my HG mascara is Blinc Amplified. It comes off with water and pressure. The little tubes slide right off! However it's waterproof, no smudging and can be worn to water parks with no raccoon eyes (just don't rub your eyes because the tubes will slide off)! 

This will be my 5th box and I honestly like Ipsy way better. I decided to try it because I heard people rave about it. My samples so far have been in awful colors or small sizes. They've also sent me perfume in every box. I think I've maybe gotten one product out of each box that was usable. The points system is great though. So I haven't canceled but I'm still hoping for better. No more blue eyeliner, crayon lip colors, pinkie sized tubes or horribly smelly things.


----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 2, 2015)

Sakura Chiyo said:


> I missed my email so who knows what mascara I'll get. I don't really care as long as it's not Benefit's They're Real. I've gotten quite a few samples of it in the past and I'm not all that impressed with it to be honest. Right now my HG mascara is Blinc Amplified. It comes off with water and pressure. The little tubes slide right off! However it's waterproof, no smudging and can be worn to water parks with no raccoon eyes (just don't rub your eyes because the tubes will slide off)!
> 
> This will be my 5th box and I honestly like Ipsy way better. I decided to try it because I heard people rave about it. My samples so far have been in awful colors or small sizes. They've also sent me perfume in every box. I think I've maybe gotten one product out of each box that was usable. The points system is great though. So I haven't canceled but I'm still hoping for better. No more blue eyeliner, crayon lip colors, pinkie sized tubes or horribly smelly things.


I had to look up blinc when I saw "tubes slide ride off". This is something i definitely want to try now. Mascara seems as personal as hair care stuff. I liked Benefit because it makes me look like I am wearing false lashes. But yeah it does take quite an effort to get the stuff off at the end of the day. 

Summer for birchbox tends to be tons of sunscreen and bronzer. There can also be weird disparity in box values based on profiles. I have two accounts and one always gets better stuff. My dopple is younger and makes twice as much money as the honest profile, so that might have something to do with it.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Oct 2, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I had to look up blinc when I saw "tubes slide ride off". This is something i definitely want to try now. Mascara seems as personal as hair care stuff. I liked Benefit because it makes me look like I am wearing false lashes. But yeah it does take quite an effort to get the stuff off at the end of the day.
> 
> Summer for birchbox tends to be tons of sunscreen and bronzer. There can also be weird disparity in box values based on profiles. I have two accounts and one always gets better stuff. My dopple is younger and makes twice as much money as the honest profile, so that might have something to do with it.


The blinc is definitely a lazy persons mascara so I love it. I don't have to use a bunch of eye makeup remover at the end of the day or carry extra stuff around with me to remove my makeup if I go somewhere. Also if I make a mistake and get mascara all over my eyelid it wipes right off with a dry q-tip. Sephora had it in their last Sephora Favorites Lash Stash To Go for $25 which is how I found it. If it comes back in stock you should get it because it also has a voucher for a free full size of whichever one you want. I obviously chose the blinc.

I received sunscreen in every box over the summer and it was tiny baby tubes . I don't expect full size but maybe something with at least an ounce of product in it. Two uses and I'm out, I can barley tell if I like it or not.  

I feel like the Benefit They're Real mascara gets clumpy really fast it also seems to be the "cake face" of mascara to me but that's just my personal opinion. It's alright if I'm putting on a bunch of makeup and a smoky eye but most of the time it looks too harsh for daytime. Though my problems with it could just be user error, I tend to work better with fluffy brushes compared to plastic ones.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Oct 2, 2015)

any Ace members, i just got an email if you purchase 25 bucks or more in benefit products, you get 2 benefit samples, a moisturizer and a posie balm i think it was. Figured i would let you guys know, they said limited time so check your email if interested or let me know and ill send the link


----------



## 1badphoenix (Oct 2, 2015)

Just saw my cheat page. Praying it doesn't change.

Benefit They're Real

Caudalie makeup remover

Caudalie mask

English Laundry for her

RUSK hair elixer

Dinoplatz highlighter

Also I am new here but I have been enjoying everybody's comments for months before I signed up


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 2, 2015)

1badphoenix said:


> Just saw my cheat page. Praying it doesn't change.
> 
> Benefit They're Real
> 
> ...


Welcome! Praying I get the Dinoplatz highlighter, it's K beauty all day and night with me and it's a great product!


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Oct 2, 2015)

Mine just popped up. Hooray for no perfume or Benefit's They're Real! With Birchbox in things that can come in multiple colors are the colors they show you the ones you're getting or do you not know until you get your box? 

My cheat shows-

Avene Thermal Spring Water- I don't really use facial mists that much but I will try it. It say's it's supposed to be soothing and hydrating so it might be good when it gets cold and my skin gets chapped.

BioRepublic Skincare Cucumber Breeze Fiber Mask- I got these in Ipsy and I liked them. I'm not sure if I'm happy for more of these or sad because it's not something new to try.

Manna Kadar Lip Locked- I can always use lip gloss. I hope I get a usable color. Anything but red or hot pink.

Oribe Dry Texturizing Spray- I don't like dry shampoo so I don't think I'll be crazy about this. I may have liked it for it's texturizing properties when my hair was shorter. 

Stila Huge Extreme Lash Mascara- This was the one I was probably going to pick if I had gotten my email before they were all gone. 

Now I just pray they are not baby sized samples meant for a Barbie.


----------



## Jennifer Doane (Oct 2, 2015)

I don't know how I feel about mine...	 	BORGHESE Fango Purificante Purifying Mud Mask for Face and Body 

 
Juliette Has a Gun Gentlewoman 
 
Davines LOVE Smoothing Conditioner
 
Davines LOVE Smoothing Shampoo
 
Vasanti® BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator
 
Benefit Roller Lash Super-Curling &amp; Lifting Mascara
I love masks. Got the Davine's in the Curl box but I like Davines. And I thought perfumes were only a once in awhile thing. I got Harvey Price last month. 6 samples to review but a foil and a perfume?


----------



## jenacate (Oct 2, 2015)

Mines up too

Avenue water-got this last year from ipsy, still don't quite understand it but it's a good six

Bio republic pomegranate mask- one time use so that's a bummer but I'll use it

Khlorane dry shampoo- this was my first dry shampoo to try and I love it!

Smash box photo finish primer- idk how I've never gotten this in any subscription before but I'm excited to try it

Stila mascara- love mascara, never used this one, so excited to try.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Oct 2, 2015)

Mine is showing

Stila mascara PYS: I hope I like it!

Macadamia dry shampoo: happy

Acure mask: I like this brand. I have a lot of masks though.

Jour matte: yay I want to try and I hope their samples have gotten larger.

Dr. Jart ceramidin: excited to try, once again I hope the sample size has gotten better.

Pretty happy, it's well rounded.


----------



## Jolene Druzella Combs (Oct 2, 2015)

My cheat, I'm okay with it!


----------



## mascara117827 (Oct 2, 2015)

My cheat for my main account shows:

Avene Thermal Spring Water (cool, will use)

Too Cool for School Dinoplatz Highlighter (love the Dinoplatz line, love K beauty, don't use many highlighters, though, so we'll see)

Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk (love dry shampoo, will use)

Dr. Jart+ Ceramidin Cream (may swap as I'm overloaded on snail and starfish cream)

Stila mascara (my PYS)

No perfume!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: My 2nd account is up too! I used the $5 code for this account, so it is really a great box for that price.

Avene Gel Cleanser (cool, will use)

Penhaligon's Juniper Sling Eau de Toilette (is this a potion from Hogwarts? perfume must die)

Derma E Charcoal Mask (cool, will use)

Davines Love Shampoo (cool, will use)

Davines Love Conditioner (cool, will use)

Eyeko Mascara (cool, haven't tried this one, win)

Overall very happy. I can deal with the one perfume since I'll use basically everything else.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Oct 3, 2015)

I got two of the Avene mists and two of the Oribe sprays, plus the BioRepublic mask which I have gotten on one account already. I wouldn't mind any of these but probably don't want more than one.  I may have to cancel my second sub.


----------



## ModernMistress (Oct 3, 2015)

I got a little worried when I saw all the Benefit Roller Lash with the Davines as that was last month's sample pick for me. But I think my box may impress me when it gets here! 

12 Benefits Instant Healthy Hair- Wasn't super impressed at first but looking into, it may work for me. 

CLEAN White Woods- Was irritated to see yet another fragrance but I'm actually intrigued by this one. 

TCFS Dinoplatz Highlighter- *did an actual fist pump over this* I use Korean skincare and have started introducing Kbeauty items into my makeup routine as well. The Korean box they did a bit back had me squealing over the packaging of this line. 

Caudalie Makeup Remover- Have been in need of something for my eyes really bad. Was excited to see this

Caudalie Instant Detox Mask- Always love a good clay mask to use every now and then. Will get tried out for sure. 

Benefit Roller Lash- PYS. Can't wait to try it. 

4 out of 6 that I'm actually excited about? And having six samples to review? Perfect. I'm happy and hoping the box stays this way.


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Oct 3, 2015)

Sakura Chiyo said:


> Avene Thermal Spring Water- I don't really use facial mists that much but I will try it. It say's it's supposed to be soothing and hydrating so it might be good when it gets cold and my skin gets chapped.
> 
> BioRepublic Skincare Cucumber Breeze Fiber Mask- I got these in Ipsy and I liked them. I'm not sure if I'm happy for more of these or sad because it's not something new to try.
> 
> ...


I got this same box. Not excited for a single thing but trying to stay positive ughhhh.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 3, 2015)

I am so excited for October's box - I hope my cheat doesn't change!

RUSK® Hair Care Elixir Mist
Macadamia Professional™ Style Extend Dry Shampoo (YES!  I love Macadamia's light conditioning mist, and I love dry shampoos - so this is a win for me)
BioRepublic Skincare Cucumber Breeze Soothing Fiber Mask Set (finally, BB sends me a facial sheet mask! I love cucumbers too)
Benefit Roller Lash Super-Curling &amp; Lifting Mascara (my PYS)
Too Cool For School DINOPLATZ HIGHLIGHTER (I don't use high lighters that much, but I do like Too Cool For School skincare, so I am interested in trying their makeup line)

2 K-beauty items!  WOOT!  I thought BB was ignoring me on kbeauty products


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Oct 3, 2015)

Lady Combs said:


> My cheat, I'm okay with it!


thats mine to! and im also ok with it! well besides the spf i kinda dont want an spf (supergoop, so you know its small lol) and then a facial moisturizer as two different items :/ other than that its good though!


----------



## Jolene Druzella Combs (Oct 3, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> thats mine to! and im also ok with it! well besides the spf i kinda dont want an spf (supergoop, so you know its small lol) and then a facial moisturizer as two different items :/ other than that its good though!


That is kind of a bummer but at least it's a six item box...so it's sort of a bonus!


----------



## CSCS2 (Oct 3, 2015)

Well, my box is pretty lackluster this month:

12 Benefits™ Instant Healthy Hair Treatment

Penhaligon’s Empressa Eau de Toilette

jane iredale HandDrink Hand Cream

PARLOR® by Jeff Chastain Moisturizing &amp; Repairing Conditioner

PARLOR® by Jeff Chastain Moisturizing &amp; Repairing Shampoo

Benefit They're Real Mascara (my pys)

At least it's a 6-item box? Meh overall.


----------



## emwdz (Oct 3, 2015)

My box is showing:


jane iredale HandDrink - potentially fine if it's a good size
Too Cool for School Dinoplatz highlighter - the only thing they picked that I'm excited about
Harvey Prince Yogini - no!!! do they even take reviews into account? I said this brand had no relevance to me... if they are gonna send me perfume samples, they have lots of better brands to choose from!
PARLOR by Jeff Chastain Shampoo and Conditioner - the scent description sounds nice, but again, I wish they took my reviews into account, as I'm not on the market for expensive hair products. I have rather agreeable hair
anddd I chose the Eyeko mascara, which I'm excited to try, so hopefully it works out for me
So overall, Too Cool for School and Eyeko are hits, everything else is a miss.

edit: fixed repeated info^


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Oct 3, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> thats mine to! and im also ok with it! well besides the spf i kinda dont want an spf (supergoop, so you know its small lol) and then a facial moisturizer as two different items :/ other than that its good though!


Yeah I got the Supergoop in my August box. I was actually happy with receiving that type of product. Then I saw how tiny the tube was..... When I use hand cream or lotion of any kind I use a decent amount each time. This is laughable. This picture is exactly what I got in my August box, It's next to everything else so you can see how little it is. The picture is not mine though I stole it from a site I will link below. 

I'm happy some people got the Too Cool for School I want some K-beauty makeup items in my bag too! Holika Holika is my favorite brand but I haven't really seen it introduced to the American market yet. I really like their BB creams and they have some super cute product designs. 

I wish Birchbox changed the lineup in what they send us a little more each month. Ipsy carries a few items over but it seems like Birchbox keeps most of the same brands and items in their boxes each month. So even if you dodge a bullet once and get mostly things you like in a box you will probably have a bad box next month since so many items are available as options again. 

http://boxy-ladies.com/2015/08/27/birchbox-august-2015-jills-box/


----------



## awesomegan13 (Oct 3, 2015)

I received the Power Pose box today! I ordered it in addition to my regular monthly box. I'm not sure if everyone got the same colour, but I'm loving the Mega Melon shade of the Clinique chubby stick!


----------



## laura10801 (Oct 3, 2015)

Avène Thermal Spring Water - I got this in an old Allure box before.  I still haven't quite figured out what the benefit has been to my skin.  People rave, so I must be missing something, so i will keep trying. 

BioRepublic Skincare Cucumber Breeze Soothing Fiber Mask Set  -  I'm looking forward to giving it a try

Manna Kadar Lip Locked  -  looks like something I will like



Oribe Dry Texturizing Spray -  I've nvver tried texturizing spray, here's my opportunity.  yay1



stila huge™ extreme lash mascara - my pys


On the whole I'm happy with this box.


----------



## Abbigail Beaty (Oct 3, 2015)

This is what my cheat says. Wondering if this is legitimate and the rest are still loading or if I'm just destined to have something wonky happen every month.


----------



## somabis1 (Oct 3, 2015)

laura10801 said:


> Avène Thermal Spring Water - I got this in an old Allure box before.  I still haven't quite figured out what the benefit has been to my skin.  People rave, so I must be missing something, so i will keep trying.
> 
> BioRepublic Skincare Cucumber Breeze Soothing Fiber Mask Set  -  I'm looking forward to giving it a try
> 
> ...


Mine as well shows exactly the same...I have already recieved Avene and Oribe before...Stila is my PSY 

Its nice if I receive the mask and really hoping the size of the lip locker is good enough....

Overall its an OK box for me


----------



## RedBadger (Oct 3, 2015)

Mine is showing:

Stila Huge Extreme Lash Mascara

Smashbox Photofinish Primer

Harvey Prince Yogini

Number 4 Texture Styling Creme

Borghese Fango Purificante Clay Cleanser

Not bad. I'm not really interested in Borghese as a brand, but I have been wanting to try a clay cleanser.


----------



## BreZblue (Oct 3, 2015)

A lot of box pages have loaded, https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2015/october-2015-bb1

Mine is box 43 and I'm getting Harvey Prince Ageless, this is the second month in a row of getting a Harvey Prince perfume sample....I'm not very thrilled


----------



## mandys (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi! I have been stalking this site  for a while, but decided to join in on the spoiler  fun.

On my main account I got the Power Pose box and on my second I got:

BioRepublic Green Tea Detox Purifying Fiber Mask (like, I looove masks)

ModelCo Lipstice (meh)

Vasanti Face Rejuvenator ( I have 3 of these already, too many subs, but I don't dislike it)

amika Perk Up Dry Shampoo (would like but have a healthy stash of dry shampoos)

W3LL PEOPLE mascara (ok, i like sample size mascaras because they actually get used before they need to be tossed)

not super excited about these, but at least my Power Pose box looks amazing


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 4, 2015)

My cheat shows:

Avène Soothing Moisture Mask
Dear Clark, Thickening Balm
ORIGINS Modern Friction™ Nature's gentle dermabrasion


Amika Perk Up Dry Shampoo

Eyeko Black Magic Mascara (my PYS)
 
I am mostly okay with these, thou wish I got one of those lovely Dinoplatz highlighters.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Oct 4, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> My cheat for my main account shows:
> 
> Avene Thermal Spring Water (cool, will use)
> 
> ...


Box twins on your first box! I never find a box twin! 

I bought the Klorane 3 pack with my first round of points almost a year ago and love it! I still have 2 of them, but I love having extras of items like that. The last Dr. Jart+ item I received irritated my skin, and I have super tolerable skin when it comes to almost everything, so I'm a little scared to try it. Everything else, I'm excited to try!


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 4, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> My cheat for my main account shows:
> 
> Avene Thermal Spring Water (cool, will use)
> 
> ...


I love your first box! Just reactivated my second account using the $5 code in the hopes of receiving the TCFS and Stila samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mascara117827 (Oct 4, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I love your first box! Just reactivated my second account using the $5 code in the hopes of receiving the TCFS and Stila samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'd be happy to tell you my quiz answers via PM. Maybe that will help?


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 4, 2015)

awesomegan13 said:


> I received the Power Pose box today! I ordered it in addition to my regular monthly box. I'm not sure if everyone got the same colour, but I'm loving the Mega Melon shade of the Clinique chubby stick!


I bought the Power Pose box too.  My Clinique chubby stick was in Mega Melon also, and I really like the color.  Love this box!


----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 4, 2015)

I couldn't figure out why my cheat wasn't working. It turns out that when I emailed CS to downgrade me to month to month all they did was cancel my sub. I specifically asked if I would need to resub. I thought they did it for me, but I just reread the email and it said I was supposed to do it. I emailed CS asking if they didn't have any Roller Lash could they send me a Benefit They're Real. I managed to resub with a code to get half off but I'm still sad that now I have no PYS and no cheat and probably a crappy leftover box full of harvey prince garbage. :scared:


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 4, 2015)

Am I the only one who mostly likes Harvey Prince fragrances? I mean, I still think it kinda sucks to get ANY perfume sample but at least I like most of their scents, I even own 3-4.

Anyway, cheat on box 1: 6 items!!

-*Etat Libre d'Orange Like This perfume*: blah at another perfume sample but I like orange scents and at least this is one I've never heard of.

-*Dinoplatz Highlighter*: I don't normally use a highlighter but this looks interesting and cute, I hope it's not a foil or whatever.

-*Davines Love shampoo*: I actually love this brand but would never pay the crazy prices so I love getting these decent sized samples, I can usually use it 3-4 times and then I save the bottles (the label peels off super easy) to refill for traveling so basically, I'm not jazzed to get shampoo from BB usually unless it's Divines! I will probably eventually buy the full sizes with a code and points.

-*Davines Love conditioner*: I hate that these usually come in foils and not an actually bottle, unlike the shampoos, but once I did get an actual decent sized tub of one of their conditioners so hopefully this is a multi use sample.

-*Shiseido infusing concentrate*: I have one of these from a few months ago and just started really using it. Haven't noticed much yet but maybe it'll be something after more uses. 

-*Eyeko mascara*: I didn't go to pick in time but I wanted the Benefit roller. Oh well, at least it's not w3ll mascara, which I didn't like much last time. Never tried this brand of mascara.

Box 2: Still completely blank!!!!!! Yer killin' me, BB!


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm getting

-Eyeko Mascara (PYS)

-Avene Gel Free Cleanser (Always wanted to try this! I'm actually super excited for this)

-BioRepublic Green Tea Fiber Mask (I love masks! So this is pretty exciting!)

-Number 4 Texture Styling Creme (Hate this brand. Not too thrilled with a styling creme, but they say this is good for beachy waves so I'll try it)

-Macadamia Dry Shampoo. (Meh on this. Batiste is really the only dry shampoo that's ever worked for me, but I'll try it)

Why am I getting two haircare products in my box? I don't even like haircare! Oh well, everything will get used eventually at some point. My second account hasn't updated yet. And I bought the Power Pose box seperately and it's amazing!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm getting shampoo and conditioner AGAIN. Plus I'm getting Harvey prince. Birchbox hates me.


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 4, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> I'd be happy to tell you my quiz answers via PM. Maybe that will help?


Thank you so much @@mascara117827 that's so nice of you  :hugs3:

I will modify my quiz, fingers crossed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 4, 2015)

sweetharlot said:


> Am I the only one who mostly likes Harvey Prince fragrances? I mean, I still think it kinda sucks to get ANY perfume sample but at least I like most of their scents, I even own 3-4.
> 
> Anyway, cheat on box 1: 6 items!!
> 
> ...


I like Harvey Prince.  Sincerely makes me gag, but Hello is in my top-5 favorite perfumes.  Ageless and Eau Flirt are nice as well.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 5, 2015)

My last post on here was saying that I hope I get the Dinoplatz highlighter in my box, and LOL, I got one in all three of my boxes! Geez, I don't need three but happy I get one and a few to trade!


----------



## emwdz (Oct 5, 2015)

littlemissnurse said:


> I'm getting shampoo and conditioner AGAIN. Plus I'm getting Harvey prince. Birchbox hates me.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## artemiss (Oct 5, 2015)

I am pretty happy with my box:
*Avene Cleansing gel*- ok, this item I am none-too-happy about. I am REALLY sick of cleansers. I am getting together a box of toiletries for the local women's shelter for over the holidays, and I am hooking those gals UP..(Picture Oprah.."YOU get a face wash, and YOU get a face wash, YOU ALL GET FANCY LITTLE SAMPLES OF FACEWASH!!" lol)

*Penhaligon's Juniper Sling-* I was wow'd by the last fragrance sample I got. (the Montale Intense Cafe, seriously, if anyone has a spare they don't want of that one, PM me, I will trade nearly anything in my personal stock for another sample, the big bottle is too rich for my blood, but I'd love another little vial of that stuff) This one gets pretty good reviews on Fragrantica, plus a perfume inspired by a fruity gin cocktail sounds intriguing, and since it isn't Harvey Prince (bleh!), I'll give it a shot!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*derma e 2-n-1 charcoal mask- *I love me some masks! Spa day at home? Sounds like a plan! B)

*Davines LOVE shampoo+conditioner: *I hope against hope my box gets here before Friday so I can take this with me on vacation, since that is what I hoard shampoo and conditioner samples for...perfect for travel!

*Eyeco Mascara: *I have a ton of minis, but of all that they were offering this month, this the one I've never tried, so I am happy.


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 5, 2015)

Most of the box combination pages are live: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2015/october-2015-bb1

I confirmed these so far: 1,3,4,5,7,8,10-18,20,21-26,29,32-39


----------



## Ashley Losie (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm getting

EXO Supply Co. Pure Remover wipes. Not exciting but I can always use nail polish remover wipes.

Oribe Dry Texturizing Spray. Trading it away.

Dr. Brandt microdermabrasion skin exfoliant. Trading away.

They're real mascara. PYS

Acure Organics Cell Stimulating Facial mask. Meh.

Not very excited this month but at least I'm not getting more perfume.


----------



## Erica Sikma (Oct 6, 2015)

I finally got a minute to sit at the computer, yay!

Account 1:

-12 benefits Instant healthy hair treatment: I'm always good with leave-in conditioners, especially for my daughter's insane tangles (I swear, the Tangle Monster visits her every.single.night). Last month's Davines OI spray has worked miracles with her hair, and I'm saving up points to buy the full-size for her (and me, sine I don't share well!)

-embryolisse 24-hour miracle cream: I'm picky about what I put on my face since it's so sensitive and acne-prone. I like to stick to my Clinique regimen, but I'll give this one a go.

-Harvey Prince Ageless: 2nd month in a row getting a HP scent. Yuck. But these are good sizes to put in my nieces' Christmas stockings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

-Davines LOVE smoothing shampoo+conditioner: YAY I fell in love with this company last month with the OI formulas, so I'm most excited about these samples.

-PYS stila mascara: always searching for my mascara grail! 

Account 2 (how could you not use the $5 box code to sign up for another account LOL):

I picked the Game Face box for this account, everything sounded great!


----------



## cpl100 (Oct 6, 2015)

I ordered the curated box and got it today.  Hate the color of my chubby stick:  Mega Melon.  So happy to have a box without perfume!


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Oct 6, 2015)

i just realized im getting a hair thickening balm and my hair is super thick! it is marked in my profile so not sure about that one. a perfume and 2 loti9ons. my excitement for this one is declining. at least i get a mascara lol


----------



## Saiza (Oct 6, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> i just realized im getting a hair thickening balm and my hair is super thick! it is marked in my profile so not sure about that one. a perfume and 2 loti9ons. my excitement for this one is declining. at least i get a mascara lol


I have thick wavy/curly hair and I keep getting hair samples for fine/thin hair. I don't understand what's going on with BB. I used to get awesome hair samples from Miss Jessie's but I haven't had those in over a year.


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 6, 2015)

I have the tracking number already for my original account and it is expected to arrive by my birthday (fingers crossed)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 7, 2015)

Saiza said:


> I have thick wavy/curly hair and I keep getting hair samples for fine/thin hair. I don't understand what's going on with BB. I used to get awesome hair samples from Miss Jessie's but I haven't had those in over a year.


Story of my life with these beauty subs, I have fine, thin and oily hair and scalp and I always get; hair oil and super thick hair masks which just make my hair even more of an oil slick.


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 8, 2015)

I saw a photo on Instagram, Avene Cleanence sample is 25 mL, Avene spray is 50 mL, and Derma|e is also in a good sized tube.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 8, 2015)

I just got my tracking number! yeah - I am really excited about this month's box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 8, 2015)

Anyone getting an upgraded 2 full size items box this month? 

My box page hasn't loaded yet.  Curious what the full size items are.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 8, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Anyone getting an upgraded 2 full size items box this month?
> 
> My box page hasn't loaded yet.  Curious what the full size items are.


I'm getting it but I'm trying to stay spoiler free. Sorry not much help


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 8, 2015)

ooh my upgraded box is finally up but I'll keep it to myself!


----------



## mascara117827 (Oct 8, 2015)

I just got the box from my 2nd account. This is insanely fast for me. Box arrived squished, but the contents are ok. The Penhaligon's perfume is interesting. It actually does smell like gin (in the juniper sense)...also floral, so I'll be swapping it. Overall, though it is intriguing. I wish I could do perfume, but it makes my head pound.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Oct 9, 2015)

Received the shipment email on my main account today. According to the tracking link, my box exists outside of linear time:


----------



## mascara117827 (Oct 9, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Received the shipment email on my main account today. According to the tracking link, my box exists outside of linear time:


I think we found the Time Lord.


----------



## Jolene Druzella Combs (Oct 9, 2015)

So I know this kind of petty but I got my box today and the card that lists all the items you got and how much the full size costs wasn't in the box. Anyone else missing it? I didn't get a curated box...just curious!


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 9, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Received the shipment email on my main account today. According to the tracking link, my box exists outside of linear time:


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope parallel-Universe Jay.Aitch.Gee is very happy with her October Birchbox now


----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 9, 2015)

My box pages loaded. They were screwed up because I somehow quit without re-subbing. One account is getting model co lipstick, eyeko mascara, amica dry shampoo, Skyn eye gel patches and Embrolysse cream. The other is getting stila mascara, klorane dry shampoo, dinoplatz, Dr. Jart Ceramedan, Avene thermal water. I guess birchbox thinks I have greasy hair and dry skin.


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 9, 2015)

My second box contents are finally loaded:

* Acure Organics Cell Stimulating Facial Mask
* Jouer Matte Moisture Tint
* Dr. Jart+ Ceramidin Cream
* Macadamia Professional™ Style Extend Dry Shampoo


* Stila huge™ extreme lash mascara
 
I am mostly happy about it, thou I hope there was a Dinoplatz instead of the Jouer tinted moisturizer as I already have the full size. I don't really use dry shampoo and I have so many (receiving 2 only from BB this month), probably they will go for swap.
 
My tracking info is finally there but it's for a box that was delivered to Atlanta, GA in February 2015 (I'm not there)


----------



## biancardi (Oct 10, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I am so excited for October's box - I hope my cheat doesn't change!
> 
> RUSK® Hair Care Elixir Mist
> 
> ...


mine changed in a good way!

instead of the Rusk, I am getting Number 4™  Fluoro5 Elixer Restore &amp; Repair Oil.  I would much rather try this product as it sounds like people with fine, straight hair seem to like it


----------



## cari12 (Oct 10, 2015)

Boo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The box on one of my accounts changed between when I last checked (a couple days ago) and today. I had selected the Stila mascara, and it was confirmed and that was what was showing. Now it says I'm getting the Eyeko. I've already tried the Eyeko and it made my eyes itch and water horribly, and I was really looking forward to the Stila! I just sent them off a note, so hopefully they'll be able to send me one.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 11, 2015)

Got my box today, has anyone tried the dinoplatz? I got the pink one. Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## carothcj (Oct 11, 2015)

I want to see swatches of the dinoplatz highlighter!!


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Oct 11, 2015)

carothcj said:


> I want to see swatches of the dinoplatz highlighter!!


I got Baby Pink Clam. It's a really close match to my skin tone so I included a dollop on my finger tip, a single swipe, and it blended into my wrist.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 11, 2015)

KrissyMichelle said:


> I got Baby Pink Clam. It's a really close match to my skin tone so I included a dollop on my finger tip, a single swipe, and it blended into my wrist.



Thanks! Have you tried on your face yet? Im trying to decide if I should try it or just gift it.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 11, 2015)

Am I the only one who didn't realize that if you "share" your box on twitter or FB you get an extra 10 points?! I just clicked on my point amount and it gave that as an option to earn more. I have missed out on many points because of this and just thought I'd share in case anyone else has been a "victim" (lol) of unbeknownst point loss in the same way.

But now this account is 1 point away from Ace status with my October reviews. I have the dread 99 point balance too.


----------



## CSCS2 (Oct 11, 2015)

Is it bad that I'm already impatient for November sample choice spoilers?


----------



## BreZblue (Oct 11, 2015)

CSCS2 said:


> Is it bad that I'm already impatient for November sample choice spoilers?


Not bad at all, I feel the same way   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 11, 2015)

BreZblue said:


> Not bad at all, I feel the same way   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same! Especially because I'm sick so time is moving so slowly! (hence me post-whoring all over the BB topics lately.)


----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 12, 2015)

CSCS2 said:


> Is it bad that I'm already impatient for November sample choice spoilers?


I feel the same way. My box cheats loaded and it was a bunch of boring stuff. Because I subbed late I didn't get my sample choice. I know I'd feel better if there was something good for November.


----------



## RedBadger (Oct 12, 2015)

Lady Combs said:


> So I know this kind of petty but I got my box today and the card that lists all the items you got and how much the full size costs wasn't in the box. Anyone else missing it? I didn't get a curated box...just curious!


Last month my card was there, but the costs were incorrect on 3 of 6 items.


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 12, 2015)

Lady Combs said:


> So I know this kind of petty but I got my box today and the card that lists all the items you got and how much the full size costs wasn't in the box. Anyone else missing it? I didn't get a curated box...just curious!


My card was there but for the first time I didn't have a pillow pack, although there were small items that could fit in it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 12, 2015)

Post away the thread's been a little more dead than usual this month.

I got bot the BC boxes and I like them but haven't used a single item in them yet. Since today is a mail holiday I hope tomorrow is an epic mail day.


----------



## artemiss (Oct 12, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Received the shipment email on my main account today. According to the tracking link, my box exists outside of linear time:


Mine was nutty like that, too. It changed from expected delivery 10/9-10/13 to expected delivery 10/13 the day it went out for delivery. :wassatt:

It made it in time to go on vacation with me, too, which made me happy.

 I have a million little sunscreens from these boxes I also meant to bring as I have a big bottle of K-beauty stuff I love that came in a Memebox I use at home. And I still have million of them still sitting at home since I am a doofus who let them sitting in my makeup bags I didn't bring. Meanwhile, her I sit cooking by the pool since I'd rather spend the $20 on a drink than crappy coppertone that will break my face out in huge pimples. :sunshine:


----------



## littlemissnurse (Oct 12, 2015)

I got:

Davines shampoo and conditioner (yawn)

Stila mascara (my PYS)

Harvey Prince Ageless (ugh)

Embryolisse miracle cream (meh)

12 benefits hair treatment (ok)

My box sucked! Plus, the 12 benefits leaked and got all over everything in the box. The Stila is the only thing that I kept from the box. I don't like harvey prince and I have tried the Davines before and didn't like it.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Oct 12, 2015)

sweetharlot said:


> Thanks! Have you tried on your face yet? Im trying to decide if I should try it or just gift it.


I tried dabbing it on after my foundation (used my airbrush) yesterday and it ended up just wiping all my makeup off in that one spot, BUT I haven't tried it with a liquid foundation yet. With my airbrush, my makeup dries immediately so if I apply something "wet" after, it wipes away my foundation. So I'll try it with a liquid foundation soon (tomorrow probably) and update you! I still think it's super pretty though!


----------



## Queennie (Oct 12, 2015)

Had my subscription cancelled by mistake, re-renewed it a week or two ago downgrading it to just the regular subscription (not the +2 items beta), but was too late to pick sample choice

This month I got:

12 Benefits Instant Healthy Hair Treatment - Excited! Never tried from this brand before

Penhaligon's Empressa Eau de Toilette - Eh

Jane Iredale HandDrink Hand Cream - Eh

Parlor Shampoo - Eh

Parlor Conditioner - Eh

Benefit Cosmetics They're Real - Already tried this a million times

So not really that happy at all with my Birchbox this month, hopefully it will get better!


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 13, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> My card was there but for the first time I didn't have a pillow pack, although there were small items that could fit in it.


Now that you mention I realize, I didn't get a pillow pack for the first time ever either.



KrissyMichelle said:


> I tried dabbing it on after my foundation (used my airbrush) yesterday and it ended up just wiping all my makeup off in that one spot, BUT I haven't tried it with a liquid foundation yet. With my airbrush, my makeup dries immediately so if I apply something "wet" after, it wipes away my foundation. So I'll try it with a liquid foundation soon (tomorrow probably) and update you! I still think it's super pretty though!


Thanks! I'll probably try it out..


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Oct 13, 2015)

littlemissnurse said:


> I got:
> 
> Davines shampoo and conditioner (yawn)
> 
> ...


I got this same box! Fortunately, I didn't have any leaking issues.


----------



## Emily Thompson (Oct 13, 2015)

littlemissnurse said:


> I got:
> 
> Davines shampoo and conditioner (yawn)
> 
> ...


Last month my Pop eyeshadow was smashed beyond recognition and I was missing the Davines conditioner.  I emailed CS and they sent a whole new box to me with totally different samples AND reset my reviews to reflect the new box.  But I had already reviewed 3 things in the box they replaced so I got bonus points last month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Bottom line - tell them it leaked all over and they'll probably send a different box!  On the downside - they sent me more Davines shampoo &amp; conditioner in this month's box according to my spoilers...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 14, 2015)

Birchbox makeup?!

http://fortune.com/2015/10/14/birchbox-makeup/


----------



## bliss10977 (Oct 14, 2015)

Oooh it's already up!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/brands/loc


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 14, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Birchbox makeup?!
> 
> http://fortune.com/2015/10/14/birchbox-makeup/


interesting. I would think we might get samples of these in our boxes in the near future?


----------



## aaclever (Oct 15, 2015)

I want it!!! All of it


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 15, 2015)

Have you ever tried subscribing mid month? If yes, how long did it take for Birchbox to ship your first box?

I want that gorgeous Power Pose box and am thinking of creating a third subscription using BCABOX code to get it as my October box. But, I will be traveling for long at the end of this month and am trying to see if they ship fast enough to reach here on time. My boxes usually take 4-5 days to arrive once they are introduced to the system.


----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 15, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Have you ever tried subscribing mid month? If yes, how long did it take for Birchbox to ship your first box?
> 
> I want that gorgeous Power Pose box and am thinking of creating a third subscription using BCABOX code to get it as my October box. But, I will be traveling for long at the end of this month and am trying to see if they ship fast enough to reach here on time. My boxes usually take 4-5 days to arrive once they are introduced to the system.


i subbed late and wrote to them this question. They said it takes 8-10 just to process the order. I resubbed on the 4th. Although they have been shipped I still don't have either of my boxes. I live in upstate NY.  Neither was a BCA box though. Maybe the special ones go out faster.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 15, 2015)

I got my box today. It came earlier than my boxes normally. I'm really excited about this box. This is the last box that came upgraded with the two full size products since the beta program is being cancelled in November. I tried the Lord and Berry lip crayon and I was really impressed. I'll need to look into getting other colors. W3LL People mascara was my sample choice. I look forward to trying the mascara. I love the Smith &amp; Cult lipglosses so I was so happy to get another one.



Spoiler


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 16, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> i subbed late and wrote to them this question. They said it takes 8-10 just to process the order. I resubbed on the 4th. Although they have been shipped I still don't have either of my boxes. I live in upstate NY.  Neither was a BCA box though. Maybe the special ones go out faster.


I re-subbed on the first exactly and just got that box today. My other account was already subscribed and I got that box several days ago.


----------



## bliss10977 (Oct 16, 2015)

I found an article about LOC. It says that the November box will have samples of LOC makeup, and there will also be a curated box by Tati. http://www.instyle.com/news/birchbox-love-of-color-collaboration


----------



## mascara117827 (Oct 16, 2015)

I have to be honest, this branded makeup concerns me. It is giving me Memebox flashbacks.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 16, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> I have to be honest, this branded makeup concerns me. It is giving me Memebox flashbacks.


It was my initial thought too but I'm hoping this will be a different situation. The concept sounds cool (smaller sizes, colors on trend etc). I hope they hit it out of the park with this one. I'm interested in seeing how the formulations compare to other lines.


----------



## mascara117827 (Oct 16, 2015)

Reija said:


> It was my initial thought too but I'm hoping this will be a different situation. The concept sounds cool (smaller sizes, colors on trend etc). I hope they hit it out of the park with this one. I'm interested in seeing how the formulations compare to other lines.


It would surprise me if Birchbox made the major mistakes that Memebox did. I'll be watching this closely. My annual sub is up for renewal in December.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 16, 2015)

I am really interested in the new LOC make up.  I like Tati a lot too.  I just don't want to buy any yet because I want to wait and see what they will be sending from this new line in the November box first.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 16, 2015)

My curiosity got the best of me and I just ordered a matte lip color and a shadow stick. I wanted to wait for the next box to see if we get samples but I'm having trouble waiting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> The price point is good so I ended up ordering.


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks @ and @@sweetharlot
I think it's better for me to pass this time, it will be too risky.


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 17, 2015)

My second box arrived yesterday and it had a pillow pack. Maybe BB put them randomly.
I love that Stila mascara, it is so good!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Oct 17, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> My second box arrived yesterday and it had a pillow pack. Maybe BB put them randomly.
> 
> I love that Stila mascara, it is so good!


Yes! The Stila is amazing! I'll definitely get a full size!


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Oct 19, 2015)

Lady Combs said:


> So I know this kind of petty but I got my box today and the card that lists all the items you got and how much the full size costs wasn't in the box. Anyone else missing it? I didn't get a curated box...just curious!


I did get a card, but it was generic (in my non-curated box). One side read "Positive Force" with the monthly blurb, and the other said "We hope you  Your box. Learn more about your samples at birchbox.com/mybox"

No pillow packs either!


----------



## somabis1 (Oct 20, 2015)

I opened another account just to get the Power Play Box...I should have purchased it right away but I was waiting for reviews and by then boxes got sold out. It is now more than a week and yet no shipping info...

will the box ever arrive :angry:

I do not want to get anything else other than the Power Play box... :scared:


----------



## H_D (Oct 27, 2015)

I resubbed in October to get a mascara but my box on my account does not show a mascara. I thought it said every box is guaranteed a mascara? Even my resub email stated that.

Did anyone else not get a mascara?


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Oct 29, 2015)

I resubbed to get the Beauty Blender (whether it will show or not is the question).  Do they ususally ship those extra items with the regular box or separately?

I got a shipping notice today so I am getting October's box instead of waiting until November.

Apparently when you cancel BB they try to woo you into staying this time by sending you a bad box (rather odd psychology).  My cheat shows:

Davines Love Shampoo and Conditoner

English Laundry perfume (apparently when you resub you start all over again with the 6 perfume sample max)

Shiseido (hopefully a good size....I think I tried a foil of this and liked it)

Dinoplatz highlighter (meh)

I'll be happy with the points though because it'll help get me back over 100 so I can order something.  And if the Beauty Blender comes it will be worth it. 

P.S.  Someone posted about everyone getting a mascara....obviously I'm not getting one.


----------



## Jen51 (Oct 29, 2015)

Last time they did the beauty blender promo with a subscription they sent them separately.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Oct 30, 2015)

I added a second subscription because I wanted the Beauty Blender. I thought I was just going to get my first one in November but I got a tracking number today. I'm happy with it for the most part though. I was hoping to snag one of those Dinoplatz highlighters though. In this one I received

EXO Supply Co. Pure Remover Wipes- Considering I'm getting ready to cover my nails in an impossible to remove polish I'll be happy to try these. 

Oribe Dry Texturizing Spray- I do not like dry shampoo type things. I even said my hair was dry (even though it's not) in hopes of avoiding these. I got this in my other box also. Not really sure what I'm gonna do with these yet. 

Dr.Brandt Microdermabrasion Skin Exfoliant- I don't use scrubs that often because I have a Clarisonic and rely heavily on chemical exfoliants. However I'm happy to get this though and will make sure to use it when my skin really needs it. 

Benefit They're Real! Lengthening Mascara- I will use it but was hoping for something I hadn't already tried. 

Acure Organics Cell Stimulating Facial Mask- I love masks so I love that I got this.


----------



## Emily Thompson (Nov 4, 2015)

somabis1 said:


> I opened another account just to get the Power Play Box...I should have purchased it right away but I was waiting for reviews and by then boxes got sold out. It is now more than a week and yet no shipping info...
> 
> will the box ever arrive :angry:
> 
> I do not want to get anything else other than the Power Play box... :scared:


Did you ever end up with the box?  I ordered on 10/21 and haven't had any shipping notification yet.  Customer service wasn't helpful when I asked about it.


----------

